# falar de / em / sobre ???



## quasiluso

Olá a todos,

alguém me pode dizer qual é a diferenca no uso das preposisoes do verbo falar? 

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Assim de chofre diria que é a mesma coisa. Terei que matutar para pensar numa diferença. Pode ter alguma nuancezinha, deixa ver:

Falar de mim pelas costas (aqui implícito falar mal)
Falar sobre/ mim (implícito dizer algo a meu respeito em geral)
Falar em educação (discutir sobre educação)

De qualquer modo, acho que é muito mais uma questão de usos. Terei que recorrer a um dicionário de regências...


----------



## Outsider

Há uma diferença, mas é muito subtil.

"Falar em" pode ser uma mera menção muito de passagem. Entende-se que aquilo "em" que se falou não era o tema central do discurso.

"Falar de" acho que se diz também de algum assunto que não era propriamente o conteúdo completo do discurso, mas aqui já pode ser um item numa lista de subtemas.

"Falar sobre" diz-se sobretudo do tema principal do discurso.

Mas não fique com a ideia de que a distinção é rígida. Há muita sobreposição, sobretudo entre "falar de" e "falar sobre".


----------



## reka39

Hello! Can you kindly explain the meaning of these sentences (from ciberdúvidas):
para («Fala para o meu emprego amanhã») e 
por («Não deixarei de falar por ti»)
Moreover, there is the example with 'a': Falei a quem devia ter falado. Does it mean cumprimentar? I think no.. How can I recognize this situation http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=5525 from those of 'falei a quem devia ter falado'?
Thanks!!


----------



## nick1990

Falar por ti é falar no teu lugar, tendo em vista o teu bem etc.
Falar *a* quem devia ter falado é o mesmo que falar *com* quem devia ter falado.
Confesso que não sei o que "fala para o meu emprego amanhã" quer dizer.


----------



## Sandro B.

"Falar de" e "falar sobre", a meu ver, são sinônimos. Mas geralmente nós usamos "de" na linguagem falada, eu acho.

"Falar em" é usado em expressões como "falando nisso" ou "por falar nisso" = tocando nesse assunto, by the way, etc.


"Fala para o meu emprego amanhã" = "comunique (tal coisa) a alguém que trabalha comigo amanhã".


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Hello! Can you kindly explain the meaning of these sentences (from ciberdúvidas):
> para («Fala para o meu emprego amanhã») e
> por («Não deixarei de falar por ti»)
> Moreover, there is the example with 'a': Falei a quem devia ter falado. Does it mean cumprimentar? I think no.. How can I recognize this situation http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=5525 from those of 'falei a quem devia ter falado'?
> Thanks!!



1 - fala para o meu emprego amanhã e resolvo-te o problema-te 
2 - o nicolai já respondeu, '_falar em vez de ti_'
3 -Pode ter dois significados: a) cumprimentar, b) resolver um qualquer assunto exactamente com as pessoas que o poedriam/deveriam tratar, ou que nós pensamos que podem/devem tratar.
4 - _falar ao/s = falar com_, nada tem a ver com '_falar a quem_'
falei ao meu amigo - falei com o meu amigo
falei aos pais - falei com os meus pais
5 - _ falar a quem = falar com quem_
falei a quem devia  - falei com quem devia
falei a quem me obrigaram - falei com quem me obrigaram
falei a quem me pediu - falei com quem me pediu


----------



## reka39

Hi! Thanks for the help, but I have still some doubts.
  -‘fala para o meu emprego amanhã’ : neste caso ‘fala’ é 2ps do imperativo ou 3ps presente do indicativo?
  -‘não deixarei de falar por ti’: acho que não percebi o sentido de ‘deixarei de falar’ – am I assuring sb that I won’t allow other people to express your opinion?


----------



## nick1990

Não deixarei de falar por ti significa que não vou me esquecer de falar por ti, ou então me comprometo a falar por ti.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Hi! Thanks for the help, but I have still some doubts.
> -‘fala para o meu emprego amanhã’ : neste caso ‘fala’ é 2ps do imperativo ou 3ps presente do indicativo?
> -



É a 2ª pessoa.
Na 3ª pessoa diríamos: 'fale para o meu emprego amanhã'.


----------



## reka39

Muito obrigada pela ajuda.​ Se ‘fala para o meu emprego amanhã’ eu dou uma ordem (2ps do imperativo), como pode ser que a frase significa ‘fala para o meu emprego amanhã e resolvo-te o problema-te? Não significa que tu podes resolver-me o meu problema?​


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Muito obrigada pela ajuda.​ Se ‘fala para o meu emprego amanhã’ eu dou uma ordem (2ps do imperativo), como pode ser que a frase significa ‘fala para o meu emprego amanhã e resolvo-te o problema-te? Não significa que tu podes resolver-me o meu problema?​



Atenção:* resolvo-te o problema* e não _problema-te_. Foi um engano e não dei por ele. As minhas desculpas.

Não, significa que sou *eu *que vou resolver o problema da pessoa a quem estou a dizer para me falar.


----------



## reka39

Muito obrigada marta12, mas, apesar das suas ajudas, não consigo entender esta frase. Acho que tenho dúvida também sobre o sentido do 'emprego'.


----------



## nick1990

reka39 said:


> ... não consigo entender esta frase. Acho que tenho dúvida também sobre o sentido do 'emprego'.


Você não é a única, Reka39, eu também não entendo.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Muito obrigada marta12, mas, apesar das suas ajudas, não consigo entender esta frase. Acho que tenho dúvida também sobre o sentido do 'emprego'.



Vamos lá a ver se consigo explicar melhor.

_Fala-me amanhã_ = fala para mim amanhã
_Fala para o meu emprego (local onde trabalho) amanhã _= fala para mim para o meu emprego (local onde eu trabalho) amanhã
Vamos partir do princípio que a pessoa a quem eu disse para me falar amanhã para o meu emprego, está-me a pedir um qualquer favor e eu respondo-lhe:
_Fala para mim amanhã para o meu emprego (local onde trabalho) que eu resolvo/resolvo-te o problema _= aqui (não estou no emprego (local onde trabalho) não te posso resolver o problema, por isso* se me falares* amanhã para o emprego (local onde trabalho) eu resolvo/resolvo-te o problema.
Usualmente, em vez de dizermos '*se me falares* amanhã' dizemos '*fala* amanhã'

Ficou mais claro ou nem por isso?


----------



## reka39

Percebi melhor, marta12! Obrigada. A frase ‘*se me falares* amanhã para o emprego (local onde trabalho) eu resolvo/resolvo-te o problema’ ajudou muito.  Mas acho que o utente Sandro B. introduziu uma terceira pessoa que não encontro na sua explicação. Estou a pensar que provavelmente ela entende que no lugar onde eu trabalho tenho um conjunto de coisas (documentos, ..) que eu posso consultar para resolver o teu problema, enquanto para o Sandro B. é uma terceira pessoa que resolve o problema.


----------



## nick1990

marta12 said:


> _Fala para mim amanhã para o meu emprego (local onde trabalho) que eu resolvo/resolvo-te o problema _= aqui (não estou no emprego (local onde trabalho) não te posso resolver o problema, por isso* se me falares* amanhã para o emprego (local onde trabalho) eu resolvo/resolvo-te o problema.


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, Marta. Quer dizer que "para o meu emprego" equivale a "*no* meu emprego"?

Então o seguinte diálogo por telefone faria sentido?

_-Bom dia, Marta, onde você está?_
_-Estou para o meu emprego._ (Ou seja, estou no meu local de trabalho.)


----------



## anaczz

É uma construção estranha para mim também. 
Marta, esse "fala" teria o sentido de "telefona"?


----------



## marta12

anaczz said:


> É uma construção estranha para mim também.
> Marta, esse "fala" teria o sentido de "telefona"?



Claro que tem. 
_Fala_ com sentido de _telefona/liga_ é muito usual em Portugal.


----------



## marta12

nicolai.rostov said:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, Marta. Quer dizer que "para o meu emprego" equivale a "*no* meu emprego"?
> 
> Então o seguinte diálogo por telefone faria sentido?
> 
> _-Bom dia, Marta, onde você está?_
> _-Estou para o no meu emprego._ (Ou seja, estou no meu local de trabalho.)



Não, não equivale.

Local para onde se vai ou para onde se telefona (implica direcção)
- Vou *para o* meu emprego
- Vou ligar/falar/telefonar *para o *meu emprego

Local onde se está
- Estou *no* meu emprego
- Estou *na *minha casa/estou em casa


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Percebi melhor, marta12! Obrigada. A frase ‘*se me falares* amanhã para o emprego (local onde trabalho) eu resolvo/resolvo-te o problema’ ajudou muito.  Mas acho que o utente Sandro B. introduziu uma terceira pessoa que não encontro na sua explicação. Estou a pensar que provavelmente ela entende que no lugar onde eu trabalho tenho um conjunto de coisas (documentos, ..) que eu posso consultar para resolver o teu problema, enquanto para o Sandro B. é uma terceira pessoa que resolve o problema.




Não estou de acordo com o Sandro B.
"*Fala para o meu emprego amanhã*" - esta frase sozinha tal  como está implica obrigatóriamente que a pessoa que vai telefonar vai falar comigo.

Se houvesse uma 3ª pessoa como propõe o Sandro B, a frase teria de ter continuação tal como como ele acrescenta. Só que o Sandro diz que é igual e não é. É a explicação da razão pela qual a pessoa terá de teledonar para o meu emprego.

*"Fala para o meu emprego amanhã" = "comunique (tal coisa) a alguém que trabalha comigo amanhã"* ficaria:
Fala para o meu emprego amanhã* e* comunica ao António que não vou poder ir trabalhar.
ou 
Fala para o meu emprego amanhã* e *pede ao António que te resolva o problema

Esta é apenas a minha maneira de pensar.


----------



## nick1990

marta12 said:


> Claro que tem.
> _Fala_ com sentido de _telefona/liga_ é muito usual em Portugal.


Não era tão claro assim para a gente, Marta. Mas agora faz sentido!


----------



## marta12

nicolai.rostov said:


> Não era tão claro assim para a gente, Marta. Mas agora faz sentido!



As minhas desculpas, não pensei que houvesse essa dificuldade


----------



## reka39

Thanks Marta12, now it is clear also for me. 
Não pode ser que o Bruno S. quisesse dizer que naquela situação ‘o meu emprego’ indica o grupo de pessoa que trabalha comigo? Por exemplo: sou um advogado, estou doente e não tinha ido trabalhar por duas semanas.. um amigo liga-me e pergunta-me qualquer coisa sobre a interpretação duma norma do códico civil.. eu nao tenho o código civil em casa mas no gabinete de advogados  onde trabalho há. Não faz sentido ‘fale para o meu emprego amanhã’ para dizer ‘liga para os meus colegas’?


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:


> Não, não equivale.
> Local onde se está
> - Estou *no* meu emprego
> - Estou *na *minha casa/estou em casa


Na frase em questão não, mas a dúvida do Sandro não é tão sem sentido assim, canso de ouvir os portugueses dizerem:
Onde está fulana?
Está p'a (para a) casa da mãe.
Está p'o (para o) Algarve.
Está pra praia.



reka39 said:


> Thanks Marta12, now it is clear also for me.
> Não pode ser que o Bruno S. quisesse dizer que naquela situação ‘o meu emprego’ indica o grupo de pessoa que trabalha comigo? Por exemplo: sou um advogado, estou doente e não tinha ido trabalhar por duas semanas.. um amigo liga-me e pergunta-me qualquer coisa sobre a interpretação duma norma do códico civil.. eu nao tenho o código civil em casa mas no gabinete de advogados  onde trabalho há. Não faz sentido ‘fale para o meu emprego amanhã’ para dizer ‘liga para os meus colegas’?



Nessa frase não, pois segundo a Marta, é uma forma usual de dizer, em PtEu, "liga para o meu local de trabalho" mas, poderia dizer, por exemplo:
Pergunta lá no escritório...
Liga lá na loja... (coloquial)


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> Não faz sentido ‘fale para o meu emprego amanhã’ para dizer ‘liga para os meus colegas’?



Na minha opinião, faz realmente algum sentido a frase que [tu] propões nesse contexto, para dizer 'liga para / aos meus colegas", porque esse 'falar' é um pouco ambíguo. Aliás, usar o verbo 'falar' como sinónimo de 'ligar', 'telefonar', não me parece muito canónico. É mais ou menos comum, numa linguagem coloquial e popular. Em todo o caso, como disse a Marta,à partida tenderia [eu] a pensar que se reserva e limita «ao próprio», quandoalguém (esse mesmo «próprio» ) diz «Fala para o meu emprego amanhã», porque mais ou menos está subentendido que assim é. Mas não chego ao ponto de dizer que nãose pode estar a fazer referência ao local (o emprego, neste caso), estando ou não «o próprio» lá.

Por isso, não concordo inteiramente também com a anaczz - o que é mais do que natural, já que se baseia no que diz a Marta. Mas, já agora,nos exemplos que ela sugere há algumas nuances relativas ao PtE. Dizemos, de fato, "Pergunta lá no escritório"; mas, se o meio pelo qual se faz apergunta for o telefone, provavelmente é mais comum usar 'para' (ou até 'ao')em vez de 'no'. No segundo caso, ainda é mais claro: mesmo em tom coloquial, nunca dizemos 'Liga lá na loja', é sempre 'para' (como não é uma pessoa, nãofaz muito sentido usar o 'a' - que neste caso seria 'à' - embora talvez não seja de excluir absolutamente).


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thanks Marta12, now it is clear also for me.
> Não pode ser que o Bruno S. quisesse dizer que naquela situação ‘o meu emprego’ indica o grupo de pessoa que trabalha comigo? Por exemplo: sou um advogado, estou doente e não tinha ido trabalhar por duas semanas.. um amigo liga-me e pergunta-me qualquer coisa sobre a interpretação duma norma do códico civil.. eu nao tenho o código civil em casa mas no gabinete de advogados  onde trabalho há. Não faz sentido ‘fale para o meu emprego amanhã’ para dizer ‘liga para os meus colegas’?



Na minha opinião, acho que não faz sentido, reka, se a frase for só essa, como já disse.
Para ter sentido diríamos:
- Liga para os meus colegas amanhã
- Fala para o meu emprego amanhã e conversa com os meus colegas


----------



## marta12

J. Bailica said:


> Na minha opinião, faz realmente algum sentido a frase que [tu] propões nesse contexto, para dizer 'liga para / aos meus colegas", porque esse 'falar' é um pouco ambíguo. Aliás, usar o verbo 'falar' como sinónimo de 'ligar', 'telefonar', não me parece muito canónico. É mais ou menos comum, numa linguagem coloquial e popular. Em todo o caso, como disse a Marta,à partida tenderia [eu] a pensar que se reserva e limita «ao próprio», quandoalguém (esse mesmo «próprio» ) diz «Fala para o meu emprego amanhã», porque mais ou menos está subentendido que assim é. Mas não chego ao ponto de dizer que nãose pode estar a fazer referência ao local (o emprego, neste caso), estando ou não «o próprio» lá.
> 
> Por isso, não concordo inteiramente também com a anaczz - o que é mais do que natural, já que se baseia no que diz a Marta. Mas, já agora,nos exemplos que ela sugere há algumas nuances relativas ao PtE. Dizemos, de fato, "Pergunta lá no escritório"; mas, se o meio pelo qual se faz apergunta for o telefone, provavelmente é mais comum usar 'para' (ou até 'ao')em vez de 'no'. No segundo caso, ainda é mais claro: mesmo em tom coloquial, nunca dizemos 'Liga lá na loja', é sempre 'para' (como não é uma pessoa, nãofaz muito sentido usar o 'a' - que neste caso seria 'à' - embora talvez não seja de excluir absolutamente).



Ninguém disse que era canónico Foi a frase dada.
Falar/ligar/telefonar é uma linguagem coloquial, popular e *muitíssimo comum*.
Até diria mais,
é muito mais usual usarmos ligar e falar do que telefonar.


----------

